# Curtin BEng in Mechanical Engineering (Hons & Non Hons) Help



## Green Light (Jan 5, 2014)

Hii All 

I am a Student from Sri Lanka who wishes to Enroll for the Curtin Mechanical Engineering (BEng) Degree Programme in 2014,But I have an issue to clarify with it,The Sri lankan Partner for Curtin is SLITT,But they do not award Mechanical Engineering BEng (Hons) with Curtin here,they only award its General degree BEng,After going through Curtin's official website I found that they award BEng (Hons) as well and I prefer to obtain the Hons one,I have a plan to do 4th year in Australia after finishing my 3 years in Sri Lanka,Could I be able to switch for the Hons one in the 4th year ?

Thanks in Advance


----------

